
Verizon How is this even legal? - amwmedia
http://pastebin.com/cwBbSgCP
======
mikestew
What's funny is how long Bob goes on with the logical arguments when it has
nothing to do with logic, and the CR told Bob that ("that option is not
available to me"). The dropdown the CR has in front of her does not include
"remove charge for router maintenance". No amount of arguing is going to
change that. Bob is arguing with the wrong person. Bob asks for a supervisor.
Supervisor says that it's not on his dropdown, either. Maybe they're lying,
but it doesn't matter if they're keeping their stories straight and Bob's not
threatening to leave Verizon.

johng has the right idea: go argue with someone that is empowered to do
something about it.

~~~
amwmedia
yeah, looking into filing an informal PUC complaint now. I did later in the
conversation mention that I was going to be exploring other internet options.
Of course that didn't make a difference in the conversation.

------
pitaa
Clearly the maintenance fee allows them to maintain the income they would be
receiving if you were renting a router from them!

~~~
amwmedia
true! I didn't ask them what the maintenance fee is designed to "maintain"

------
1812Overture
99% of people are going to call Verizon support if they have a problem with
their non-Verizon router and can't get on the internet and it will take longer
for customer service to fix the problem because the router options etc will be
different. This makes perfect sense to me.

~~~
amwmedia
I understand that but a customer shouldn't be force to buy hardware from the
vendor, or be charged a fine for not doing so. Either work the cost of the
hardware into the price of the service, or offer a way to have the service
with limited support if the customer wants to take care of it themselves.

Verizon should be able to know if their service works all the way to THEIR
box, after that it's my responsibility if I choose not to pay for the
additional service.

------
johng
Charge your for router if you have it, charge you for not having it... they
win either way. It should not be legal. I'd contact the PUC/PRC for whatever
state you are in.

~~~
amwmedia
would this fall under the PUC? I didn't think internet was considered a
"utility"

------
amwmedia
this just makes no logical sense!

------
56k
Mmm... If they called it "third-party router penalty" you wouldn't be wasting
all this time with this.

Obviously they want to make extra money on top of what you pay for the
internet. That comes in form of renting you a router or getting the money
anyway with a fee.

The naming is wrong. It shouldn't be called "maintenance fee", but it doesn't
look like there's anything you can do.

